# TS4K and Disney+



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I may be out of the loop and missed some information but is there a known issue with the TS4K and using Disney plus? The app is there , I choose my avatar, I get into the app but like today when I went to watch Loki I got "an error has occurred" "if this continues do something" It had an error code as well. No big deal as I have Roku tvs but still wondering if there is a way around this.


----------



## Foogie (Mar 23, 2021)

Errors | Disney+


----------



## Jeff Mueller (Jun 19, 2021)

It works for me. Only problem I'm having is not getting Atmos.


----------



## c133roamioerrors (Dec 28, 2013)

I posted about an error code. There is one that translates to the connection isn't secure. I unplugged the HDMI and plugged it back and it fixed the error. None of the other apps had the issue.


----------

